# Is my Seahorse pregnant ?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Today I noticed my male seahorse pouch is different, is he pregnant ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hard to say until the pouch starts to swell more.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Hard to say until the pouch starts to swell more.


Did you receive your seahorses yet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Would b awesome if he is  I think i need another salty tank just to have sea horses


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like he is really pregnant , his pouch is getting big and big , he is mostly spending his time alone, here his recent video update .


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice seahorses Arash. It does look pregnant to me. Is he eating? Are they kudas? Good luck.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Sam,
yes he is eating 5 times a day, they are kelloggies, two females and one male


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats soooooo cool


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeaaa omg seahorse bbs! Are you going to raise the fries???

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------

